# RCS tankmates



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i have RCS in my 33g heavily planted comm tank currently with 7 amano, 3 pygmy cories and 1 otto. i'm thinking of putting some dario dario, threadfin rainbows and celestial pearl danios. if i can find these guys. lol.

anyway, are the shrimplets safe for these stock i have in mind? their mouth (i believe) are kinda small. any ideas?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

cant comment on those fish but i have kept galaxy rasbora with crs and rcs if that helps. Rasbora are a small fish family so they are a good fit


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think with most fish, there is a definite danger of newly-hatched shrimplets getting eaten. That being said, if you have plenty of hiding spots for the shrimp (like a good clump of moss), and have a largish population of shrimp in the first place, you probably won't get any big dents in your population. However, never having kept any of the fish you have mentioned, I can't be certain whether the adults will be safe (even if they have small mouths, they may still be able to pick at the shrimp to death).


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

the ottos have been proven to be shrimp safe. at least that's what i've heard and experienced. but there's always a first time. first time to see otto munching on a shrimp perhaps.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

don't use endlers...
i just lost all my cherrys to the endlers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ottos are great tank mates as keitarosan said.

I've got Kuhli loaches in mine, I hope they're okay, they seem to not care about the shrimp at ALL, they just nestle up next to them. They don't take up any room either but definitely will eat any extra food leftover keeping the tank cleaner.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Shouldn't have a probably with Cherries in that tank. The babies tend to stay away from open water. I have a med-heavy planted tank with good size discus, kuli loaches, ottos, cory's, cardinals and the cherries still manage to multiply like crazy. Just did a water change this morning flushed out around 30 shrimpettes and there are probably 3x as much hiding elsewhere

Just make sure you put a sponge on the inlet of the filter.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

The fishes that you want to add should be fine as they are small fishes. I have galaxies with my cherries and blueberries along with shrimplets.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

perfect! now i have to get some CPD's and threadfins. what else doe you think i can add? 

i'm thinking 5 CPD's and 5 threadfin rainbows to add to my current 3 dwarf cories, 1otto, 7 amano and i don't know how many RCS. population is getting bigger everyday.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> don't use endlers...
> i just lost all my cherrys to the endlers


NNOOOOOOOOOO to endlers!! especially female ones!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*true*



punchbuggy said:


> NNOOOOOOOOOO to endlers!! especially female ones!


This is true. I have lost a few CRS and cardinals because of the female endler before.
Definitively, no, no.
Some mountain shrimps will fight with CRS. Be Careful.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

lotsa fishes enjoy baby shrimps....but if u have enough rcs and ur tank is heavily planted, you might be able to pull it off..especially if you feed ur pets enough so that they do not take a bite outta the babies..


----------

